# Skele-mingoes



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Haven't seen these before -

http://www.seventhavenue.com/Home-A...een&size=30&pageName=SA:Search:Search+Results


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup, I like those. I have 2 mingos and ghoulbug gave me 2 more so I think I will do that to them.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

One of my co-workers got them for me. They came in a cute little toe-pincher shaped box. I set them up in front of my scarecrow.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol those are so cute! I want some!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those have been on ebay for a few seasons....They are really nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The "What on Earth" catalog carries those as well. We already have a pink flamingo in our backyard, so he may get some company this year. These come without the swizzle sticks, which may account for the difference in price.

http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/whatonearth/Item_Skel-A-Flamingo_AY1492_ps_srm.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love them. The flower bed in back has plenty of space Roxy.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL! Halloween in Florida. Those are pretty funny.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I've seen them and like them also, but too expensive in the local garden center here, I'll have to hack some pink ones, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Vlad said:


> I've seen them and like them also, but too expensive in the local garden center here, I'll have to hack some pink ones, lol.


Be sure you post pictures


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(gasp!) THOSE ARE SO **GREAT***!!

OMG! I NEED to order those...I love kistch-y stuff....
I am buying those for me as my Xmas present.
Thank you SO MUCH for posting this!! Love it! (searching for credit card, which is probably frozen in ice in the freezer so I won't use it..)


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Those are so cute. They'd be perfect for my yard too. I wonder if they're on clearance at a garden store around here. I'm going to have to keep an eye out for them I think.*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I wanted some but I think the HOA police would come after me.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My step father loves lawn flamingos. He's stuck up now, but I think he is just suppressing his inner white trash childhood. This would make a great XMAS gift for him.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Woot, Roxy got me a pair of Skele-mingoes for Christmas! They'll go in a flowerbed out back for most of the year, then migrate to the frontyard for Halloween.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i saw them at Newbury comics- to cool


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

can some one post a pic of them....the link doesn't work anymore!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

djchrisb said:


> My step father loves lawn flamingos. He's stuck up now, but I think he is just suppressing his inner white trash childhood. This would make a great XMAS gift for him.


LOL that's hillarious!:lolkin:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet! thanks pyro! those look awesome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You can also get them at pushindaisies.com if you can't get them through the other link anymore.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's my Skele-mingoes in their new home.

DSC01044 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love those. I asked for those from Santa but he missed that on my list this year. They look cool!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

turtle2778 said:


> I love those. I asked for those from Santa but he missed that on my list this year. They look cool!!!


LOL at least you made the good list...i'm on the bad list for eternity...i guess i should not have threatened his reindeer


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

cool dragon,and why aren't they bending their legs?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> cool dragon,and why aren't they bending their legs?


That's how they come - straight metal legs. I suppose we could bend them, but then they'd probably flap in the breeze too much:googly:


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I picked a couple up at the last halloween show. Is it tacky to leave them up around the pond year round????


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not at all Pod. They look quite at home by your pond. Ours are up year round too.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I first saw them at a camp ground last year then got my own set for $9 on clearance last halloween. I love them! But I keep them in storage till the big event.


----------

